# Stop Home Page being changed



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

You can override any homepage setting in Internet Options. If you have Spyware, or come across it frequently, then this is a very good tweak for you.

Right-click on the Internet Explorer icon on your desktop and select "Properties".

Now in the "Target" box you will see "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE".

Now by adding the URL of the site to the end of this it overrides any Homepage setting in internet options, see example below:

"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" www.google.com

This will stop websites re-directing you automatically.


----------



## Deodar (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Saxon! That's ingenious,Thanks.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Cool find. :up:


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

nice


----------

